# Pflanzen werden rot - im Teich und Garten



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

hallo zusammen,
in meinem Teich und auch im Garten färben sich alle Pflanzenstiele und auch zum grossen Teil die Blätter rötlich bis rot. Später wird ein grosser Teil der Blätter gelb und stirbt ab.
Wir haben hier einen extrem lehmhaltigen Boden, der wahrscheinlich schon viel Ton beinhaltet. Getrocknete Brocken davon kann man jedenfalls kaum auseinanderbrechen.

Prima dachte ich mir zuerst  - Lehm, genau das richtige für meine Teichpfanzen und habe ihnen beim Neupflanzen immer ein gutes Paket davon um die (vom Substrat befreiten) Wurzeln mitgegeben und sie damit in Aquariumkies gesetzt (sowhl für Sumpfzone, als auch im tieferen Bereich).

Der Effekt war annähernd derselbe wie im Garten: es ist erstmal alles gut losgewachsen (teilweise hochgeschossen - auch __ Bodendecker haben irre lange Stiele bekommen), dann haben sich ursprünglich grüne Pflanzenteile immer stäker rot gefärbt.

Und zunehmend werden die Blätter gelb und fallen ab (ob hier ein Zusammenhang zur Rotfärbung besteht weiss ich aber nicht).

Gelesen habe ich das ein Phosphormangel eine Rotfärbung hervorrufen kann!?

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Hinweis dazu?

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

die Rotfärbung Deiner Pflanzen kann verschiedene Ursachen haben.

Ich werd mal aus einen Fachbuch zitieren... Vorsicht Fachchinesisch  
Wir befinden uns mitten in der Photosynthesebeschreibung!

"Anormale Farbstoffbildung als Diagnosemerkmal

Unter bestimmten Umweltbedingungen laufen die Lichtreaktionen schneller, als deren Endprodukte (NADPH/H+ und ATP) zur CO2-Reduktion verwendet werden können.
In diesem Falle erfolgt die Übertragung von NADPH/H+-Wasserstoff auf andere Verbindungen, welche dann statt des CO2 reduziert werden.
Ein Beispiel sind die Hydroxyflavonole, die unter solchen Bedingungen offenbar zu Anthocyaninen (früher auch Anthocyane genannt)  (rot gefärbt)umgewandelt werden. Dadurch entstehen anormale Rotfärbungen der Pflanze.
Diese Erscheinungen treten auf:
- bei Kälte im Herbst, was z.B.: zur roten Laubfärbung und zur Rötung der Apfelschalen führt
- bei P- und gelegentlich auch bei Mg- und N-Mangel, weil dann die Dunkelreaktionen der CO2- Assimilation durch die verringerte Weiterverarbeitung der gebildeten Zucker gehemmt sind (Assimilatrückstau).
- bei Trockenheit (CO2-Mangel durch Spaltenschluß u.a. ... =geschlossene Spaltöffnungen der Blätter)...."


.. ich nehme an, dass Du keine organischen „Dünger“ im Teich hast, deshalb hier nur  diese Erläuterung:

"Als anorganische P-Verbindungen findet man vor allem definierte Calcium-, Aluminium- und Eisenphosphate.... und noch einiges...

...Die genannten Phosphate und sorbierten P-Anteile entstammen entweder dem Ausgangsmaterial der Böden oder sie sind Umwandlungsprodukte von Düngerphosphaten.


P-Dynamik unter Einfluss der P-Düngung

Die genannten P-Verbindungen des Bodens sind allesamt schwer löslich, sodass die Bodenlösund nur P-Gehalte von 0,05 bis 3mg P pro Liter aufweist.
.... Während im sauren Bereich des pH-Wertes die Eisen- und Aluminiumphosphate schwer löslich sind und daher die P-Konzentration in der Lösung begrenzen, gilt dies im neutralen bis alkalischen Bereich für die Calciumphosphate....
....Wird nun ein lösliches Düngerphosphat verabreicht, unterliegt es einer Reihe von Umsetzungen. Sie führen über zunächst wenig kristallisierte Fällungs- und Sorptionsprodukte schließlich zu den Verbindungen, die bei dem pH-Wert des betreffenden Bodens am schwersten löslich sind.


.... die Löslichkeit der entstandenen Produkte nimmt mit der Zeit ab, da sie allmählich in stabilere Formen umgewandelt werden.... Es bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass dieses Phosphat nicht wieder aufgelöst werden könnte, wenn die Pflanze der Bodenlösung Phosphat entzieht. Aber die Gleichgewichtskonzentration ist sehr niedrig und kann unter Umständen den Phosphatbedarf in Spitzenzeiten nicht mehr decken, weil die Heranschaffung des Phosphates über die Diffusion in solchen Fällen zu langsam geht. ...."

Quelle: Günther Schilling „Pflanzenernährung und Düngung“ Verlag Eugen Ulmer 2000


Ich möchte diesen Auszug erstmal ohne weitere Wertung stehen lassen.


Wenn Du aber diesbezüglich Fragen hast... immer her damit  



LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

hallo Annett,

wow, das ist ja mal eine ausführliche Antwort - hab vielen Dank.
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, scheint demnach die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass ein Phosphatmangel vorliegt. Dieser Mangel kann noch unterstützt durch andere Umwelteinflüsse, ggf. auch das kalte, sonnenarme Wetter zur Rotfärbung führen? Oder liege ich da falsch?

Gut, ich hätte nichts gegen rote Pflanzen (solange die Nachbarn nicht glauben, dass sich die Pflanzen wegen dem kleinen Teich schämen ;-) - Sorge macht mir der Verlust der Blätter, die zwar fleissig nachproduziert werden, aber dann wiederum von rot zu gelb zu tot mutieren...

Was mich besonders wundert, ist das die Teichpflanzen auch so reagieren, sind sie es doch gewohnt ein Grossteil ihrer Nährstoffe übers Wasser aufzunehmen?! Ok- der Teich ist auch noch ziemlich jung, das könnte eine Rolle spielen.

Im Garten soll man ja z.B. Schweinemist nehmen, wenn es einen p-Mangel gibt, aber im Teich?

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

wie schon geschrieben... diese Verfärbungen können verschiedene Ursachen haben.. da es aber auch die normalen Gartenpflanzen betrifft, glaube ich nicht, dass es am Teichwasser selbst liegt... oder nur indirekt....

War es denn zu Beginn der Verfärbungen kühl? Wieviel Grad in etwa... auch Nachttemp. spielen da eine Rolle!
Mais mag zum Beispiel nicht wachsen, wenn es nachts nicht über 8°C hat... der wird dann auch gern rot.

Da Deine Blätter von Rot zu Gelb zu tot "mutieren"   ist aber auch nicht unbedingt Phosphor Schuld.. der kann nämlich auch wieder zu den älteren Blättern zurückverlagert werden, im Gegensatz zu Mg- und K-Ionen!
Diese können von den Älteren in die Jüngeren Blätter verlagert werden, was schon eher Deiner Beschreibung mit den absterbenden älteren Blättern entspricht! 

Da Du schreibst, das alle Pflanzen bei Dir im Garten so aussehen, kann man Krankheiten (Virosen) eigentlich ausschließen...

Im Garten würd ich ja jetzt mal an einer kleinen Stelle einen Versuch mit Blaukorn oder so machen... aber Bitte nicht im Teich!!! 
Im Teich vielleicht mal an einigen Pflanzen das Substrat wechseln oder  mal diesen Thread hier lesen....  http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=2137

Wenn Du 100% Klarheit haben möchtest, dann wird Dir wahrscheinlich nur eine Bodenanalyse und/oder Pflanzenanalyse helfen... die können Dir genau sagen, welchen pH-Wert Du im Boden hast, und welche Nährelemente im Boden zu wenig vorhanden sind...bzw. was den Pflanzen an Nährstoffen fehlt!

Vielleicht hat ja hier im Forum noch jemand eine andere Idee!?


LG Annett


----------

